# kansas city getting an NHL or NBA team?



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

Kansas city has built the new SPRINT CENTER thats a state of the art facility.

plus they now have a rsn FSN kansas city a spin off of fsn midwest.

its all shaping up for a lease thats up for someone or a team thats ready to move


phoenix coyotes, new york islanders, are 2 teams i can think of in NHL

NBA im not sure

but why build a brand new arena and sports network if someone is not moving their.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm moving this to the Sports Forum.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

la24philly said:


> Kansas city has built the new SPRINT CENTER thats a state of the art facility.
> 
> plus they now have a rsn FSN kansas city a spin off of fsn midwest.
> 
> ...


Because our local politicians thought that if they built it, they would come...and besides, the kickbacks were too good to ignore. NHL or NBA would flounder here unless they performed very well. Chiefs had a hard time last year, and will do worse this year. Royals sell out one game every year...opening day...


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

have they had any nhl exhibition games their and if so did anyone show up?


----------



## Luck255 (Mar 5, 2009)

mobandit said:


> Royals sell out one game every year...opening day...


Not when the Cardinals come to town?

NBA the New Jersey Nyets can't fill a stadium at all... yes this picture is during a professional basketball game.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

nets play next 2 yearS at PRUDENTIAL CENTER HOME OF DEVILS, THEN MOVE TO BROOKLYN IN 2012

jayz team


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

NBA (Kings) and NHL (Scouts) both failed in Seventies. League owners have looong memories.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

mobandit said:


> Royals sell out one game every year...opening day...


The Royals do well when the Cardinals come to town and the Yankees are a good draw but otherwise the attendance will be poor until they put some talent on the field.


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

I would like to see them get an NBA team again,maybe move the sacramento kings there or better yet move the lakers there.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

the islanders have yet to build a new arena i could see them moving their


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Luck255 said:


> Not when the Cardinals come to town?
> 
> NBA the New Jersey Nyets can't fill a stadium at all... yes this picture is during a professional basketball game.


Hell, looks like there maybe as many vendors working in the arena as there are spectators. Makes Tropicana Field during a Rays game look like a full house.


----------



## d.glen (Aug 2, 2006)

la24philly said:


> the islanders have yet to build a new arena i could see them moving their


You could see them moving their what?


----------



## Luck255 (Mar 5, 2009)

d.glen said:


> You could see them moving their what?


Pretty sure he meant "there" CONTEXT


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

I hear the new arena is nice and it's not like Kemper didn't need replacing.

Good luck on getting a pro team in there though. There's just so many and KC is a relatively small market already with two other pro teams for fans to spend their money on so not that attractive to a team that is looking for greener pastures.

Your best bet is for a local ownership group to bring a team in. Then the problem is finding a team that is for sale. 

It was a perfect storm that brought the NBA to small market OKC. There was the ready & waiting Ford Center, disaster in New Orleans causing the temporary relocation of the Hornets to OKC for 2 seasons to that waiting arena, demonstration of outstanding support while the Hornets were here, a local ownership group with prior ownership experience and friendly with the Commissioner (Clay Bennett - Former San Antonio Spurs part-owner), and a struggling franchise in Seattle that had the Commissioner pissed for lack of support (both attendance and failure to build a new modern arena) & that was for sale. 
(disclaimer for the Seattle fans - It was a win-win situation for Clay Bennett buying the Seattle franchise; get the city in gear and build the Sonics a new arena and then he has a viable franchise in a premier city or he can bring a team back to his home town where support has been demonstrated. Seattle made their decision and now we have the Thunder.)


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

does Kansas city have an AHL team, for a long time in philadelphia the Phantoms played in the spectrum accross from the flyers home facility the wachoiva center, they moved to up state NY because the spectrum is being torn down.

The point is the AHL is very compeitive and perfect for smaller markets. it drew well here alot of sellouts and did win 2 calder cups and got Tv exposure with CSN Philly.

Prehaps KC and get an AHL to play at that venue and try it out.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

The Sprint Center Arena is awesome...and Kemper is showing it's age. However, building a new arena with NO guarantee of a major franchise coming to town to make it profitable leaves it in the same situation as Kemper...an expensive venue that is not used to capacity very often, built on the backs of the taxpayers while contractors and government officials line their wallets. Wasn't a brilliant move, IMHO.


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

The Sprint Center has actually been profitable with lots of concerts. AEG can really bring in the concerts. The Sprint Center had the Brigade of the AFL until the AFL closed down. 

The Royals actually have decent attendance numbers, and do sell-out several games each year. They might not be in post-season contention much, but the fans do support them. The renovated ball park is really a treat to see. If you're anywhere in the Midwest, I recommend you take in a game, and the prices are usually pretty reasonable. You can sit out in the outfield for $7.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I say move the Islanders to KC and puts NHL teams back in Winnipeg and Quebec, and change the division names back to Patrick, Adams, Smythe, and Norris.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

i would like to see this place, i was in KC in jan 08 passing buy. let me know if some major rock bands play their. I'll go. TOOl, metallica, hell im their.


----------



## TANK (Feb 16, 2003)

Putting two NHL teams in Missouri sounds like a Bettman brainstorm :lol:

Here is an interesting study of the KC Spirit arena lease . Explains why no NHL owner could ever make any profit with the KC lease.

http://www.vanderbilt.edu/Econ/faculty/Vrooman/ifyoubuildit.pdf


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

TANK said:


> Putting two NHL teams in Missouri sounds like a Bettman brainstorm :lol:
> 
> Here is an interesting study of the KC Spirit arena lease . Explains why no NHL owner could ever make any profit with the KC lease.
> 
> http://www.vanderbilt.edu/Econ/faculty/Vrooman/ifyoubuildit.pdf


Great article, but I have to think that KC is safe from an NHL team, seems like the Canadians would be getting another team if we're going to see movement at all. Whether it's Hamilton or back to Winnepeg is anyone's guess, but I'd say the smart money is on Canada.


----------



## MyDogHasFleas (Jan 4, 2007)

re NJ Nets: There's a new stadium being built in the Bronx and they will be there for the 2011-12 season.

The NBA team that would most like to move is the New Orleans Hornets, but there is no way in hell that's happening. The NBA, like the NFL, will always keep a team in New Orleans, to avoid the public relations disaster that would occur if they bailed out. New Orleans is politically untouchable. 

The Memphis Grizzlies are, on paper, another team that would like to move, but they have a very long contractual obligation because of the new arena that was built for them.

Ahead of KC on the list of possible expansion cities would be the most recent cities that were deprived of a team, Seattle and Vancouver. Also Las Vegas is hot for a team and would likely get one ahead of KC.

Doesn't look good for an NBA team there anytime soon, folks.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

la24philly said:


> have they had any nhl exhibition games their and if so did anyone show up?


MUCH less than they had hoped. The whole Isles to KC talk really quieted down after that game.

Realistically, it is VERY unlikely that the Isles will move to KC. First, while the Town of Hempstead is run by a group of morons, Charles Wang is an Islander, through and through. As such, he will do almost anything to keep the team there. If the Lighthouse falls through, which the Town is doing their best to see happen, then there is competition to land the Isles at either Willets Point (Citi field, where the Mets play) or Harbor Yards (the new Nets facility in Brooklyn). Both of these possibilities entail problems that make them less attractive to just working out the Lighthouse situation, but they are doable. Bruce Ratner really wants the Isles to move in with the Nets. Most sources point to Brooklyn as third place, however, with Queens as the second choice destination.

An almost impossible number of things would have to fall through in the next five years to find the Isles landing in KC.

As for the 'Yotes, I don't know there...


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

BobbySteelz said:


> Great article, but I have to think that KC is safe from an NHL team, seems like the Canadians would be getting another team if we're going to see movement at all. Whether it's Hamilton or back to Winnepeg is anyone's guess, but I'd say the smart money is on Canada.


Canada's never getting another team. Never, never, never. The tax burden on the Canadian 6 exceeds the tax burden on the entire rest of the league. It is not viable. Even with our introduction of Obamacare, it will take us awhile to match the Canadian tax burden. Add to that the fact that while Canadians are rabid fans, there are so few of them. They sell out the arenas, sure, but then what about TV contracts and merchandise? After that, where are you going to put a team where one hasn't already failed? Regina? Hamilton? There are far larger US markets where an NHL team makes more sense. I miss the Jets and Nords too, but they simply weren't viable. Next, add in the travel budget (the Oilers have the worst travel schedule in the league) and you see why there will never be another team added in Canada. It may not be PC to say so, but Canada's full.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

MyDogHasFleas said:


> re NJ Nets: There's a new stadium being built in the Bronx and they will be there for the 2011-12 season.


Not to nitpick,but it's Brooklyn.

As for Las Vegas, most leagues are afraid to add teams in a legalized gambling state like NV. It is truly unfortunate, since state law prohibits betting on any game that takes place within the state.


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

islesfan said:


> Canada's never getting another team. Never, never, never. The tax burden on the Canadian 6 exceeds the tax burden on the entire rest of the league. It is not viable.





islesfan said:


> Add to that the fact that while Canadians are rabid fans, there are so few of them. They sell out the arenas, sure, but then what about TV contracts and merchandise? After that, where are you going to put a team where one hasn't already failed? Regina? Hamilton?


I'm not so sure about that.

I think the Canadian TV rights holders are paying the NHL more than their American counterparts.

I mean, it isn't like the Winnipeg Jets, which were a money-losing venture, went somewhere and lost _less_ money. The Phoenix Coyotes have lost tons of money, and it isn't like it helped either the TV contract or merchandising.

The same could be said for the Hartford Whalers and their move to Carolina.

The only reason Canada won't get another NHL team is that whoever is pulling Gary Bettman's strings doesn't want Jim Balsillie to own a team there.


----------



## MyDogHasFleas (Jan 4, 2007)

islesfan said:


> Not to nitpick,but it's Brooklyn.


I knew that, but I just typed the wrong thing. Thanks for the correction.



> As for Las Vegas, most leagues are afraid to add teams in a legalized gambling state like NV. It is truly unfortunate, since state law prohibits betting on any game that takes place within the state.


I think it's going to happen in the next 5 years. They are going to build a 20,000 seat arena with the goal of attracting an NBA team.


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

I recently read somewhere that if the deal from Ice Edge Holdings for the Phoenix Coyotes falls apart, that Bettman is ready to offer the team to a Canadian to put it back to Winnipeg.

I also read that it is extremely possible the NHL could offer an expansion team to Southern Ontario, for somewhere in the neighborhood of $400 million.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Ira Lacher said:


> NBA (Kings) and NHL (Scouts) both failed in Seventies. League owners have looong memories.


The reason the Scouts failed was because of BAD ownership. When the Scouts moved to New Jersey, Wayne Gretzky called the team a "Mickey Mouse franchise". This same team was also in Colorado before Kansas City. Now that there's a new team in Colorado, look how the Avalanche has fared.


----------

